# Sticky  Faq on shipping corals.



## Raptor

Most hearty corals can survive a trip relitively easy. They don't produce ammonia, Unless they start to die, And that is way after they would be recieved.
Step one, For the cheapest rate for usps priority mail, You need a cardboard
box no bigger than 10 inches tall, By 10 inches wide, By 10 inches deep. (You may need a bigger box if shipping amounts require it.)

Next is to get some styro 1 inch thick to construct for a heat liner. All six sides 
Of the cardboard box must be covered to prevent damage to goods, And conserve heat. You can get cheap styrofoam at home depot, Or any hardware store.
Make sure it's at least 1 inch thick.

Now you need to get some heat packs, (If in cold seasons) The longer the life 
on the heat pack the better. When installing into styro container, Take a paper
plate with the heat pack with the heat pack in it, And tape it to the top of the styro box you made. Just be sure to activate it before you tape up.

Bags large enough to easily fit the item by 4 times the size.
Now you are set.

Take the bag that they are going in, And fill up 1/4 new dechlorinated water with salt
, And fill 1/4 up with tank water. Drop coral in, And make sure the bag is at least 80 percent used with air, and water. Rubber band up good, And put in another baggie the same size. You can flip over to assure the 1st bag doesen't leak thru the 2nd.

Now take the bagged goods, And put into box, And fill the extra space of the box with newspaper. Tape up box with heat pack if needed, And wala, You are done.

Another new trend is thermos trading. It is just using a cheap thermos instead of a box, And from what i hear id works pretty well.

WARNING
You can not ship fish this way, Because there is a couple more steps than this.


----------



## Piranha Guy

this should be pinned what do you all think?


----------



## acestro

You betcha!


----------

